# Schöne Trails/Downhillstrecken Siebengebirge (Speziel Bad Honnef und Umgebung)



## dennis2311 (20. September 2009)

Hey, da ich in 2 Wochen in die Nähe von Bad Honnef ziehe, wollte ich mal fragen wie die Wälder dort so sind.

Denke an Hügeligen Wäldchen und so was dürfte es dort nicht mangeln.

Kennt wer vielleicht schöne Trails oder Freeride/Downhillstrecken die man dort fahren kann? 

Wäre erfreut wenn hier wer schreiben würde.

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2009)

Hi Dennis,

hier im Forum werden die Strecken in etwas problematischen Gegenden nicht öffentlich erläutert. Im 7Gebirge herrscht offiziell ein Trail-Verbot: Die Zwei-Meter-Regel, weil Naturschutzgebiet...

Deshalb mein Tipp: Verabrede dich mit den Jungs hier aus dem Forum im Thema "Freeriden Bonn- Siegburg" und lass dir die besten Trails zeigen. Danach kennst du sie ja und kannst auch alleine dort rumkurven. Musst nur aufpassen mit den Fußvolk, es gibt Zeitpunkte am WE, da sind die Trails voll.

Viel Spaß im 7gebirge und Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis2311 (20. September 2009)

Hey danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich dann demnächst mein Freerider hab, werde ich mich dort mal melden 

Lg
Dennis


----------

